# Ordering from the net?



## DatGuy (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey I just wanted to ask if theres any site on the net I can use to order lights from? 

Thanks. :watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2012)

I just buy locally but someone will be along to tell you their favorite place to order lights and other supplies. I promise.


----------



## Classic (Nov 25, 2012)

Being the internet and all, there are probably only a few hundred thousand places.  HTG Supply is well known.  The first time I bought lights, I searched at Amazon and found several suppliers.  I tend to trust suppliers that I find at Amazon.


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah Classic is right...Amazon is great for finding even grow related items, and if you are a Prime member, 2 day shipping is free on quite a few things. I get my Nutrients from amazon by the gallon container with free shipping.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2012)

I get most of my stuff either from Amazon or E-Bay.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 25, 2012)

I get my lights here lately from the hpsgrowlightstore.com as they have some pretty good deals. I actually found them on Ebay. I have ordered about 6-8 HPS lights from them and so far everyone has worked flawlessly. shipping is pretty quick and discreet also.


----------



## snowdancer (Nov 26, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I get my lights here lately from the hpsgrowlightstore.com as they have some pretty good deals. I actually found them on Ebay. I have ordered about 6-8 HPS lights from them and so far everyone has worked flawlessly. shipping is pretty quick and discreet also.


Got my 600 watt cool tube from them. great store when i got mine the ballast went out . they cross ship it to me in 2 days. cant go wrong there.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 26, 2012)

i ordered mine from advancedledgrowlights.com the diamond series has got my plants veg stage growing fast and bushy, i just started the flower stage so i have yet to see how the l.e.d. does on that stage, and isf you prefur you can also goggle grow lights and many online stores will pop up.


----------



## DatGuy (Nov 27, 2012)

Great indeed, been off for a day or two and I just noticed a bunch of comments, thanks guys.


----------



## key2life (Nov 30, 2012)

I also got mine from  hpsgrowlightstore on ebay.  Very good customer service - the MH bulb was DOA, and they replaced it quickly after I emailed them a pic of it.  Good prices, too.


----------



## 1lildog (Nov 30, 2012)

If you order from Amazon or E-Bay be careful with shipping. Most are not very discreet. I had a bottle of ph up come from someone on amazon through usps. A postmaster delivered it in a separate vehicle and said it had gone through haz-mat. She said be very careful and hold it up-right. I get it inside and it's nothing but a perfect bottle of ph up. I've had another postmaster deliver a bag of phosphate rock in a box that he put in a trash bag because it was spilling rock everywhere. I use fed-ex or ups only now.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2012)

hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/

change the XX to tt


----------



## anonimouse (Dec 1, 2012)

discount-hydro

Primary place I shop, cheapest I have found yet for my needs. HTGSupply is good too... but a bit pricey


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 11, 2012)

I will vouch for Discount-hydro.com .  I have been buying from them for around 13 years.  Their prices are hard to beat for mail order.


----------



## lTizZLel (Dec 25, 2012)

i like hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ .


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 6, 2013)

1000 bulbs.com has the best prices


----------

